# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  10 lý do thu hút du khách quốc tế đến Quảng Châu - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Quảng Châu là thủ phủ của tỉnh Quảng Đông, miền đông nam Trung Quốc. Trong khoảng 15 năm qua, từ một thành phố rộng chỉ 57 km2 với vài triệu dân, Quảng Châu đã mở rộng thành 7.400 km2 và có hơn 15 triệu dân sinh sống, làm ăn rất nhộn nhịp, sầm uất, thu hút du khách thế giới đông đảo, bao gồm khách đầu tư, khách tham quan du lịch...*

Du khách châu Âu đến Quảng Châu khá đông mỗi năm. Theo tạp chí du lịch A.E.Magazine của Pháp thì Quảng Châu có 10 lý do thu hút du khách quốc tế:

1. Sự phát triển hiện đại: Du khách năm trước, năm sau trở lại Quảng Châu đã thấy khác xa, đáng kinh ngạc. Họ kháo nhau, kéo đến xem sự phát triển hiện đại kỳ lạ. Hiện nay Quảng Châu có tòa nhà Citic Tower là 1 trong 10 tòa nhà cao nhất trên thế giới!

2. Thương mại sầm uất, nhộn nhịp: Các nhà đầu tư nước ngoài đều làm ăn phát đạt ở Quảng Châu. Họ tìm cách thu hút du khách quốc tế đến Quảng Châu ngày càng đông.

3. Cách Quảng Châu hơn 400 mét về phía Bắc có núi Bạch Vân tuyệt đẹp với rừng cây có thể dạo chơi, làm mê hồn du khách.

4. Quảng Châu lại có nhiều đền đài, di tích cổ từ 2.000 năm trước, nay được trùng tu. Nhiều hình thức văn hóa dân gian rất độc đáo. Có đền thờ nhà chính trị nổi tiếng thế giới Tôn Dật Tiên, lôi cuốn sự ngưỡng mộ của rất đông du khách.

5. Quảng Châu có nhiều chùa đẹp, như chùa Phật Hoa, gần 1.000 năm tuổi, với các cây bồ đề quanh chùa cao 50, 60 mét, là cảnh tượng kỳ vĩ đối với du khách thế giới, nhất là khách phương Tây.

6. Quảng Châu có dòng sông Châu Giang chảy qua, vừa là đường giao thông cho ghe tàu buôn bán, vừa là cảnh du lịch thơ mộng vào những đêm trăng sáng, ra ngoài thành phố, du khách rất say mê...

7. Quảng Châu là nơi có thuốc Trung y vào loại tốt nhất Trung Quốc, có Trường Đại học Trung y và có nhiều y sĩ nổi tiếng. Du khách phương Tây ngày nay rất tin tưởng nhiều loại bài thuốc về bồi dưỡng thể lực do Trung y đem lại nên thích đến tận Quảng Châu mua thuốc “xịn”.

8. Quảng Châu vốn xưa kia có tên Canton, nổi tiếng thế giới về các món ăn hải sản, đặc sản, độc đáo và bổ dưỡng nhất thế giới, du khách ai cũng muốn đến “ăn thử cho biết”, rồi kháo nhau đến Quảng Châu rất đông.

9. Trong những năm gần đây, cùng với sự phát triển nhanh về kinh tế, Quảng Châu cũng phát triển mạnh về văn hóa, do đó thu hút nhiều khách du lịch văn hóa và du lịch giao lưu văn học Đông - Tây. Nếu tìm hiểu thơ Đường, Quảng Châu là nơi phong phú nhất Trung Quốc.

 10. Một điều đặc biệt là đến Quảng Châu du khách có thể mua bất cứ hàng hóa cao cấp nổi tiếng nào trên thế giới, từ thời trang Paris (Pháp) đến xe hơi Mỹ, đồ điện tử Nhật, sâm Cao Ly, hoặc gấm Thượng Hải..giao lưu văn học Đông - Tây. Nếu tìm hiểu thơ Đường, Quảng Châu là nơi phong phú nhất Trung Quốc.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

